# Do you wear gloves riding?



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I always wear gloves, otherwise my hands start to hurt! haha


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I wear gloves as it's the dress code for my staff lessons and now it's habit but it's much easier on my hands which have to put up with a lot anyway.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I generally hate wearing gloves. I like having a delicate feel of the reins. However, I do wear them on a few of the horses I ride.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I hate gloves! And my hands have suffered for it too. (blisters/rein burn ect)

But when I wear gloves I feel as though I dont have contact betwen rein and the mouth.

After awhile your hands become tough


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always wear gloves, just a habit from years ago. I remember reading a book by an English instructor that taught Prince Charles to ride who wrote & I quote (prolly the reason why I wear gloves, stuck with me) - "Wearing gloves whilst riding, gives one a better purchase on the reins."


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't wear gloves when riding unless I need them for protection for the cold. The only time I've ever been blistered while riding was when I fell off and didn't let go of the rein :wink:.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I always wear gloves. They help when doing stable chores, if you don't know the horse you're riding well they help if that horse likes to yank the reins out of your hands, they help on long rides and even for short rides they are nice. They will also keep your hands warm throughout the winter- I used to ride without gloves in the winter, outside, and I would be getting numb and have to stop riding. Now I have no issues (though I do ride in an indoor arena now, but an unheated and slightly open one). Plus my violet colored gloves make my hands look _super stylish. _


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Only for showing and in winter, when I'd wear them even if I weren't riding.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Same as smrobs and equiniphile-only in the winter, when I need them for the cold.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I used to hate wearing gloves. Now, I wear them all the time riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't survive without gloves, my mare is a big puller and my braided reins seem to have sharpened themselves. :s I rode once without them and rubbed my fingers raw, ouch. Also, I'm a bit of a germaphobe (riding horses is the perfect sport for the like, eh?) and I much rather like touching my horses tail/feet/giving treats with my gloves on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a pair of riding gloves I've grown to love! They're wafer thin and stretchy, so you barely feel you're wearing them. Velcro around the wrists, & tiny rubber 'gription' underneath as well. I had never ridden with gloves in the past, but wouldn't ever part with these!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I really love the feel I get of the mouth with gloves. I also tend to open my fingers when I don't have gloves.

I used to hate them, but ever since I started getting blisters on my "ring fingers" I wear them all the time.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I only wear gloves when I'm showing or it's cold. lol. I probably should wear them more often as my hands take quite a beating with all the riding I do. But I'm stubborn and like the feeling of having nothing between the reins and my hands.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to wear leather gloves to groom or give treats to my black horse, otherwise we nearly electrocute each other. I forgot the other day, handed him a treat and there was a tiny blue spark between my hand and his nose. We both jumped.This has never happened with the bays, chestnut and silver dapple I've owned. Just this black horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I always 100% time wear gloves whether I'm in lesson, work in ring, or riding on trails. Even in heat.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep! I totally like it actually 
Makes me feel so 'professional' haha <3


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Never. In southern Arizona, if it is cold enough to want gloves, I wait a day for warmer weather. And I tried them once, and threw them off the horse in disgust after 15 minutes. If my reins were that rough, I'd buy softer reins. 

The only times I've come off a horse have been when she bolted during a dismount, and I had no time to think about anything...I was just dismounting, flying, then hitting the ground. But I have no desire at all to hang on to reins when I'm in mid-air. I think. Frankly, it all happens pretty fast for me...:evil:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Only wear gloves when its cold, I hate not having the feeling for my reins.

For those saying reins hurt your hands, what kind of reins are you using? I've never had leather reins hurt me but nylon reins feel like they are cutting my hand in half after a while.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I wear gloves year round! It helps w/grip,( I never let go of my reins), it keeps the blisters away & the sun/age spots. I've got leather, fabric, stretchy, all kinds, even snow ones! I also usually wear them when driving-something I started as a teen-ager many deacades ago.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

BSMS, I take lessons, so I can't just go out and buy my own set of reins. And yes, gloves don't really help you in a fall.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bsms said:


> Never. In southern Arizona, if it is cold enough to want gloves, I wait a day for warmer weather. And I tried them once, and threw them off the horse in disgust after 15 minutes. If my reins were that rough, I'd buy softer reins.


It's very hot in humid here in summer and my reins are very good quality (Darrin, I have both - really nice leather ones and really nice grippy ones). Still I ride in gloves. The reason being I did pull off the skin off the fingers even with the highest quality reins. After it happened couple times I don't get on without gloves on.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

If I'm riding outside for an extended period of time then yes I wear gloves. But I usually don't when I'm riding inside, but that's with western reins which are not leather =)


----------



## ibelieveinbrandy (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never worn them, but apart from the obvious purpose of them, if you get them in black theyre great for hiding your hands in a show, especially dressage. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

I always wear gloves riding. My hands start to hurt and occasionally get blisters if I don't.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I always wear them whenever I'm on a horse. I bought them when I was a little kid and I rode this mare who pulled like crazy and just never stopped.


----------

